

NASA: Humans on Mars by 2035 is 'Primary Focus' - rpm4321
http://www.chron.com/news/houston-texas/houston/article/NASA-Humans-on-Mars-by-2035-is-primary-focus-5513682.php

======
dekhn
or you know you could give up on sending humans to space at all, and with the
money saved, build a fleet of near-intelligent robots (lots of them) and let
them explore space, reporting back when anomalies are found. Seems like a far
more reasonable use of the money, scientifically speaking. It seems unlikely
that humans truly provide value in excess of the costs of sending them up in a
can- the argument that putting a geologist on the moon led to groundbreaking
science is suspect.

Building a sustained human presence on mars is not even something that could
be budgeted to any reasonable degree: we can barely keep people alive in near
earth orbit, and that has huge impact on their health.

